# Recommended tests for DE recipient - any advice?



## MrsSmith7 (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm not sure if this is the best place to post but I was hoping someone might be able to help me  ... 

As my signature shows we have just had a cancelled cycle of ICSI due to a very poor response after 12 days of max dose stims   My FSH has suddenly jumped up to 19 & my AMH is rock bottom at 0.1, so unsurprisingly our consultant has recommended DE as our best path forwards.

I was hoping someone may be able to assist me with any recommendations on appropriate tests I should do to optimise our chances? Some of the international threads show clinics recommending an aqua scan of the uterus to check for septums, adhesions etc to check the quality of the uterus - afterall most of the other tests are about ovaries & tubes etc whereas now its my uterus which is my most important 'bit'....

Hope this makes vague sense & any experience or guidance most welcome!

Thanks loads -   Smithy xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

There isn't usually anything special on offer here in the UK.

But if you have had continual IVF failure not explainable by "old eggs" then I think they can look at your immune system as well as your actual uterus. I think some clinics are more proactive than others.

I wouldn't say from your history that there's a great worry you have some undiagnosed problem... where are you thinking of doing the DE IVF?


----------



## MrsSmith7 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback! I assumed it could depend on the clinic and as you say I don't have any history of repeat miscarriage or failed IVF cycles either plus I had an ERPC 16 months ago so hopefully any issues with my uterus would have been identified  

We are still looking at how & where to go next... where did you have treatment? Your signature gives me lots of hope!! Smithy xxx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

we were treated at sefc in kent.. where they don't believe in immune issues but I was under a haematologist already anyway.

I think any clinic will do a scan to check you for fibroids etc before you start.

Re immunology there are clinics in thenuk and abroad that deal with tjis - argc, care notts for eg. As k the girls here on the immunology board. 

Good luck!  I hope you're blessed like us. These are the babies I was meant to have, no doubt

xx


----------

